# Extruded Base VS. Sintered Base



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey, I'm looking at the Capita Scaremaster and noticed it has an extruded base and not sintered. I've never rode an extruded base and wondering how much of a difference it will make. I mostly ride park with the odd run somewhere else. So do you think it will make much difference and if so, how much? Is the board still worth getting?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't ride anything extruded. It's slower, softer, doesn't slide well on rails and boxes, and doesn't hold wax for more than a day. The only advantage is it's easy to fix if you gouge it. But a sintered base is more resistant to impact so it doesn't get as many core shots.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

most park boards have an extruded base. You will be fine However, if given a choice, I would pick a sintered base every time. They are much faster and harder, but are associated with higher end boards. The speed diff if noticeable.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Cheap park boards have an extruded base.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Cheap park boards have an extruded base.


Well I what board should I be looking at that has a sintered base but is not really expensive? I've heard the scaremaster is a good board. And This will only be my second board and my old one was extruded so will I notice a difference or will it be the same?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Cheap park boards have an extruded base.


quite the generalization there extremo. The Bataleon Evil Twin is NOT a cheap board and it comes with an extruded base. As do all the twins in their line with the exception of the Riot. Which is basically the E twin on steroids with kevlar and more carbon fiber reinforcement. 

Generally speaking, High end board sintered base. low to midline board extruded base.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Most ride boards you will see have a sintered base, I just got the DH2 this year after riding an extruded base previously (stepchild powder sucks from last year). I must say it does make small rock chips / scratches easeir to repair, and seems to prevent core shots more, though I haven't really had any bad ones yet.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> quite the generalization there extremo. The Bataleon Evil Twin is NOT a cheap board and it comes with an extruded base. As do all the twins in their line with the exception of the Riot. Which is basically the E twin on steroids with kevlar and more carbon fiber reinforcement.
> 
> Generally speaking, High end board sintered base. low to midline board extruded base.


i agree with extremo, extruded bases come on boards that you beat up, or boards that suck. the et is one of itself pretty much unless it really is as "park-ey" as i hear..


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

the et is one of itself pretty much unless it really is as "park-ey" as i hear..[/QUOTE] Huh?wtf?


Right. So if this is the case why would you want a dedicated park board with an expensive base if you are going to just beat it up as you say? This is the exact reason why park boards are built with an extruded base.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

oneplankawanka said:


> Right. So if this is the case why would you want a dedicated park board with an expensive base if you are going to just beat it up as you say? This is the exact reason why park boards are built with an extruded base.


+1. as for extruded bases not holding wax for more than a day, i disagree. i ride an 
evil twin and it definitely holds wax for atleast 3-4 trips. i dont mean small 2-3 
hour trips. everytime we go boarding its from usually 8AM-10PM. i check my base 
everytime i come home decide on whether or not to wax it that night. so, for me
at least, my extruded base holds wax for about 35 hours of pure riding. which is 
definitely not one day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> i agree with extremo, extruded bases come on boards that you beat up, or boards that suck. the et is one of itself pretty much unless it really is as "park-ey" as i hear..


Well what one of those is the Scaremaster, the you can beat up or is it cheap


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> Right. So if this is the case why would you want a dedicated park board with an expensive base if you are going to just beat it up as you say? This is the exact reason why park boards are built with an extruded base.


Yeah, that does make scene. Why would you spent an extra 100$ on a board for a sintered base if your going to be in the park all day slashing it up on rails. And it easier to fill if you do gouge it. I'm just say he has a good point. I guess a sintered would be wanted/needed if it was your all-mountain freestyle board or freeride but for just a park board it seems fine. The Scaremaster will be my park board.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> Right. So if this is the case why would you want a dedicated park board with an expensive base if you are going to just beat it up as you say? This is the exact reason why park boards are built with an extruded base.


thats the point of putting an extruded base on a park board, i was sayin the ET is rare because of its extruded base even though its an all mt deck supposedly. from what i hear extrusion is much cheaper then sintered bases, like ALOT cheaper to make. so theres no point in making the board cost more money when most people will beat it up so quick that they will need a new board the next season.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The question is why wouldnt you. The difference in performance is quite significant. If you like the stairmaster/scaremaster then upgrade to the Stairmaster Extreme. Unless you want a slow, soft, cheap base.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Evil Twn is NOT an all mountain board. Twin tip freestyle chk for your self. I would agree that a sintered base is superior in every way. Makes no sense on a park board IMO. If you must have the best then step up and pay the extra bucks. If not, you will be fine with an extruded base for park.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion but it would be nice if research was done before posting.

is it not obvious that extruded bases are cheaper to manufacture than sintered bases??


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> is it not obvious that extruded bases are cheaper to manufacture than sintered bases??


in cost ive heard its up to 70$ more a board, put into retail that puts the consumer price of the board up at least 100-150$

so thats not exactly a small fee for a sintered base.

and ive done plenty of research, everyone on here claims there ET as a freestyle deck that can go all over the mountain..


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Extremo said:


> The question is why wouldnt you. The difference in performance is quite significant. If you like the stairmaster/scaremaster then upgrade to the Stairmaster Extreme. Unless you want a slow, soft, cheap base.


Ya that's one thing I wish I could do but I'm 12, 4'10", 85 pounds, and ride park mostly. The smallest size the Extreme comes in is a 148 and that would be way to big so I'm getting the Scaremaster 144. I'm not one of those people that just like to go crazily fast but I like to take my time, find jumps, then go to the park and hit some rails and go some of the large kickers. And since I'm 12 I can't just get 100$ right away. I'm probably an advanced mountain rider and an intermediate park rider( 20 foot kickers, 360, FS and BS boardslides and stuff like that) So do you think for that and extruded base would be OK. I know a sintered would be better but they don't really make a board in 144 with a sintered that's a park board.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> Ya that's one thing I wish I could do but I'm 12, 4'10", 85 pounds, and ride park mostly. The smallest size the Extreme comes in is a 148 and that would be way to big so I'm getting the Scaremaster 144. I'm not one of those people that just like to go crazily fast but I like to take my time, find jumps, then go to the park and hit some rails and go some of the large kickers. And since I'm 12 I can't just get 100$ right away. I'm probably an advanced mountain rider and an intermediate park rider( 20 foot kickers, 360, FS and BS boardslides and stuff like that) So do you think for that and extruded base would be OK. I know a sintered would be better but they don't really make a board in 144 with a sintered that's a park board.


i thought you ordered it already?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya I did but it hasn't shipped yet so I could exchange it if an extruded base is really that bad.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snow-4-Ever said:


> Ya I did but it hasn't shipped yet so I could exchange it if an extruded base is really that bad.


you should be fine i think, especially with how small you are..


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i duno about sintered holding wax that long, i mean my rome agent is sintered and can only really hold wax for bout two whole days of riding. I have heard though that if you keep both sintered nd extruded waxed the speed difference is hardly noticeable.

unless you are an alipine racer i think most people are trying to control the speed and not really gain speed cause gaining speed is what gravity if for. Never had a problem with gaining speed, but then again i have only riden one board which is sintered, but thats my opinion


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

sintered bases are faster because their molecular stucture is such that they have the ability to hold more wax opposed to extruded bases. You make some good points here, including controlling speed in the park. I ride boards with both sintered and extruded bases. I have to say that sintered base is MUCH faster than extruded bases and I have to wax them alot less often than extruded bases.

Recently I was riding my Bataleon Riot and it was so fast I was commenting to myself as I was riding...damn this thing is speedy.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Is the Riot a good park board? I was looking at the ET but all this talk about extruded bases has me rethinking. I don't do a whole lot of rail slides or going over rocks, mostly park/pipe/black diamonds. So damaging the base isn't really a concern for me. So should I stick with getting an ET or should I switch over to the Riot?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i would spend the cash for the riot and not worry about the extruded base. that was the biggest thing that turned me away from getting the ET...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

jonas007 said:


> Is the Riot a good park board? I was looking at the ET but all this talk about extruded bases has me rethinking. I don't do a whole lot of rail slides or going over rocks, mostly park/pipe/black diamonds. So damaging the base isn't really a concern for me. So should I stick with getting an ET or should I switch over to the Riot?


If you want to buy a board for the base?? well go ahead. I bought a lib TRS btx two years ago and it has the TNT base (extruded) I bought the board anyway. Unless speed is your top priority then don't worry about it. 
2008-2009 BOARD RANGE | BATALEON SNOWBOARDS | Triple Base Tech, the best thing to happen to snowboards since edges. chk the specs yourself. The Riot is a true twin. It is a E twin on steroids with a sintered base.


Just a side note. Bataleons are faster straight lining because the tip and tail at the contact points are off the snow...again the website will tell you all about this.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The base is the reason I'd avoid an Evil Twin and Goliath. Instead I had a Riot, and now a Jam.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Wouldn't the fact that the ET has TBT make it as fast as normal sintered boards?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

The goliath is a mix, anyone able to clarify how they do that? extruded and sintered?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> Wouldn't the fact that the ET has TBT make it as fast as normal sintered boards?



I would say no IMO


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

danno said:


> The goliath is a mix, anyone able to clarify how they do that? extruded and sintered?


Yeah they call it synthruded.. clever huh. I am not sure how they do it but that would be a good question for bataleon on their website.

evidently the idea is to give you the bennies of both. The speed and wax absorption qualites of sintered and the ease of repair and lower cost of extruded.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> If you want to buy a board for the base?? well go ahead. I bought a lib TRS btx two years ago and it has the TNT base (extruded) I bought the board anyway. Unless speed is your top priority then don't worry about it.
> 2008-2009 BOARD RANGE | BATALEON SNOWBOARDS | Triple Base Tech, the best thing to happen to snowboards since edges. chk the specs yourself. The Riot is a true twin. It is a E twin on steroids with a sintered base.
> 
> 
> Just a side note. Bataleons are faster straight lining because the tip and tail at the contact points are off the snow...again the website will tell you all about this.


So what made you get a Riot over an ET? Is the ET more geared for jibbing/rails and the Riot more for jumps/all mountain?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Riot is stiffer.. did youse see my earlier posts?? The Riot is an E twin on steroids. ie kevlar and more carbon fiber. This translates to a slightly stiffer board. Same design same waist width. Its all listed on the website mate... at the bottom. Just scroll down and all the specs are there. Happy to answer anymore questions.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

danno said:


> The goliath is a mix, anyone able to clarify how they do that? extruded and sintered?


I look a "synthruded" as basically extruded. It won't be as fast as sintered.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I look a "synthruded" as basically extruded. It won't be as fast as sintered.


From one Bataleon rider to another... I concur.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Hrmmm. I have ridden my goliath once so far. After that day, the board was very dry. I have heard this about the riot aswell. I soaked it in wax, and will be out again this week. Ill see how bad it is


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

isn't this argument pointless? Most dedicated park boards are too soft and chattery to really utilize the fast base anyways. Sintered bases are only faster when waxed also. My powder and all mountain freestyle boards are sintered while my jib/park dedicated board is extruded. I've never felt the need for it to be any faster as I take it off of rails and the smaller kickers, since you dont bomb rails anyways and it washes out on bigger jumps...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> isn't this argument pointless? Most dedicated park boards are too soft and chattery to really utilize the fast base anyways. Sintered bases are only faster when waxed also. My powder and all mountain freestyle boards are sintered while my jib/park dedicated board is extruded. I've never felt the need for it to be any faster as I take it off of rails and the smaller kickers, since you dont bomb rails anyways and it washes out on bigger jumps...


Word. and thanks. I agree.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> isn't this argument pointless? Most dedicated park boards are too soft and chattery to really utilize the fast base anyways. Sintered bases are only faster when waxed also. My powder and all mountain freestyle boards are sintered while my jib/park dedicated board is extruded. I've never felt the need for it to be any faster as I take it off of rails and the smaller kickers, since you dont bomb rails anyways and it washes out on bigger jumps...


Ever spin a front seven off of a 50 foot jump? That's where you want a fast base because your going to scrub speed on the spin. As well as spinning onto rails, gap 270 down a kink rail and you'll want all the speed you can get. Extruded bases are just cheap throw aways. Yeah I get it, park boards take a beating but if you're serious about riding park then you want something that's going to perform.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Think of it this way:

One board, $200, extruded base
An equal board, $200, sintered base

I'm taking the one with the sintered base.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Ever spin a front seven off of a 50 foot jump? That's where you want a fast base because your going to scrub speed on the spin. As well as spinning onto rails, gap 270 down a kink rail and you'll want all the speed you can get. Extruded bases are just cheap throw aways. Yeah I get it, park boards take a beating but if you're serious about riding park then you want something that's going to perform.


Would you take a short noodle board off of a 50 jump in the first place? Usually they are sized shorter already for jibbing and thus aren't going to be stable enough to straightline a shot regardless of their speed.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Think of it this way:
> 
> One board, $200, extruded base
> An equal board, $200, sintered base
> ...


Thats not really the point everyone is trying to make. They aren't ever the same price. This only comes into play when you have a quiver of boards. Obviously if you are going to only have 1 board, it should be sintered for all mountain riding. When you have multiple boards, the dedicated jibstick can be extruded without a significant penalty in speed because it isn't as necessary. If you have an cash tree growing in your backyard, then certainly sintered is the way to go


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

amazing that this thread is still going...I just wanted to add a well waxed extruded park board will perform admirably in the park and pipe no matter what kind of tricks you are hucking IMO

I ride an extruded base in the park and sintered for my all mountain sticks.

Extremo makes some good points, especially scrubbing speed when spinning off a booter but I stand by my statements made throughout this thread.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

He's not looking for a noodle, he's looking for a park board. And the last time I checked 50 ft kickers where in the park. But it applies to 20 footers too, when you spin you want a good base that won't scrub speed. And when you're on rails you want a hard, fast base that will slide without feeling rough. No question it's intered all the way. There is no reason to ever buy extruded. Esp because everything is 50% off right now.


----------

